

Assembly 2015 is live - bane
http://www.assembly.org/

======
ArekDymalski
Aaah, it brings so many fantastic memories. I still remember the excitement
and awe when watching the new stuff released on Assembly. The pure fan
admiration for guys from Orange, CNCD, Nooon, Complex, Halcyon and many
others.

I wonder if it's still as exciting today? Nowadays, when there's abundance of
productions, effects, impressive games, wonderful animations, powerful
hardware to run all this stuff, I think it's harder to impress people.
Especially when they can instantly find 10 tutorials and 5 code examples
helping to achieve something similar and as the result everyone immediately
depreciate other people's work.

Or maybe it's this old guy in me speaking? :)

